# Something a little different



## Dennis Ford (Feb 11, 2014)

This piece is turned from Water Elm (Planera Aquatica) and is ~12" tall. The diameter varies due to the natural edge (max radius is about 6 inches). I am currently calling this "Parabolic Revolution" but not sure if that name will stick. Comments and critiques welcome.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2


----------



## BarbS (Feb 11, 2014)

That is an amazing tour de force in technique! Very different.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 11, 2014)

BarbS said:


> That is an amazing tour de force in technique! Very different.


Thanks Barb, it is not nearly as difficult as it might seem. I got the idea (and method) from a magazine that I checked out of my club's library (believe it was June, 2006 edition of "Woodturning".


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 11, 2014)

Good turn Dennis! I bet that was tricky to hold when you turned it around to finish hollowing the center.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2014)

Very cool and interesting !


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

After this and @WoodLove latest creation, I'm thinking about taking up bowling. Amazing creations being shown tonight. Wow!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Patrude (Feb 11, 2014)

Nicely done, really an eye catcher


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm still curious about the hold on the reverse chuck. Jam chuck? Amazing thought provoking piece!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

I am amazed to say the least. Absolutely stunning and awesome!!!!!....... Dennis you are a woodturning master !!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2014)

Too cool! I've seen a few pieces like this, but I can't get my head around how it's done. I absolutely love that form! Love it, love it, love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 11, 2014)

Excellent piece, Dennis. Love its elegance and natural look. Definitely interested in how it was chucked when you flipped it.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2014)

What they all said. A very unique peice of art.

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2014)

I love it! enigmatic and cool!


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 12, 2014)

BarbS said:


> That is an amazing tour de force in technique! Very different.


What Barb said: not sure how you pronounce it or what it means but I am sure it fits.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments.
The idea and techniques for this piece came from a magazine, so I can only take credit for being crazy enough to try it.
Mounting is the big challenge for this shape, I used multiple techniques (some of them break the "rules"):
* Started between centers and flattened one end
* Mounted on a faceplate, turned the outside, drilled through the center, did quite a bit of hollowing but left a "doughnut" with a recess for a chuck
* Reversed onto a chuck and expanded into the recess (gently as this was end grain) and finished one end and the center
* Reversed again onto a custom turned mandrel and secured with hot melt glue to remove the "doughnut" , then turned end of mandrel away to release from the hot glue. (This step was different in the article but I had a larger and deeper "doughnut" to remove and could not do it between centers)

*Note:*
*Expanding into end grain (or using hot melt glue) is not a very secure mounting method and requires safety precautions and light bevel-rubbing cuts. Not to be attempted by beginners.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't even know what to say. That piece is amazing!


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 12, 2014)

Dennis, you did this the hard way. When you turned it around, you should have just vacuum chucked it. That would have been safer, too. 

Honestly, I love the form. The execution is brilliant, too. The curve, all the way from the top to bottom is consistent and is pretty. Oddly enough, the curve looks nicer on the left side than the right. But I think that the grain of the wood plays a bit with the defined line of the curve on the right side.

As much as you are probably proud of this piece (I certainly would be!), I can just imagine the customers walking by, picking it up, and saying, "What do you do with it? The hole goes all the way through! "


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 12, 2014)

I have often said that "working out how to work it out is a big part of the work" and you have done a great job of working out how to make this form work. Every time we step out of the "box" we prepare ourselves for the next challenge. It usually takes me a couple or three attempts (failures) to master something really new and different. You have nailed this one on the first go! Kudos!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 12, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> The idea and techniques for this piece came from a magazine, so I can only take credit for being crazy enough to try it.
> Mounting is the big challenge for this shape, I used multiple techniques (some of them break the "rules"):
> * Started between centers and flattened one end
> ...


what? Im gonna go try it right now.....lolol


----------

